# "FUN"damentals & a few questions



## Assassin (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey everyone . New to the snowboarding sport myself and have done abit of research when time permits. I just recently got a new board (Burton Process Flying V lenght 155) to learn with. Now not to sure if that is the board I should be starting with but its what my seven year old bought me (with help from the wife) cause he really liked the board lol. Anyway I got myself a set of Burton EST Mission bindings and a pair of Ride Jackson boots (got a great deal on them both during the boxing day sales). We did go out before New Years and what a blast!!!!!:yahoo: I only fell about 50 times in 2hrs (thank god for the wrist guards). The biggest thing was to make sure my wife and son had FUN. Now I want to go every chance I have lol. And so do they (win win). Worst part is there is no one at the local hill that teaches snowboarding or any of my closer friends board at all so a trip to the mountains is in the plans. So my question is should I be looking for a different board or will this one work well to learn with? Also the boots I do have are really stiff I think 7 on the scale, should I be looking for a softer boot? And board setup I have it at approx. 10-12 degrees on each foot (Left forward). And at the centers of the board. Anything else you could help me with would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again and cant wait to hit the mountains in the next couple of weeks


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

The usual order of gettings thing:
1 clothes, jacket, pants, helmet, layers, etc
2 boots
3 bindings
4 board.

That being said, u got all ur gear, got a very nice board even, so enjoy the hell out of it and stop 2nd guessing yourself.
Take lessons, u'll progress faster and prevent yourself learning bad habits that are hard to unlearn later.
Progress from the green bunny slope to the easiest blues to improve faster.
Also read up about bindings setup and board profiles, use the search option.


----------



## Assassin (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks cozmo I will definitely check out binding setup and board profile in the search.


----------

